# Chinchilla died, advice needed.



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, to put short as I am still very upset, one of my chinchillas died this morning. She had diarrhea which presented itself very badly about 48 hours ago, was taken to vets where she was put on antibiotics and electrolytes to try and help her get over it. She died within 12 hours of having them. 

My advice will be about the remaining chinchilla. Obviously he is also very distressed about losing his cagemate, but I also know that chinchillas need to be kept in pairs to minimize stress. Any advice on what sort of time frame I am looking at for getting a companion for him? Obviously I am not going to jump at the first one I see, but I don't want him to get too stressed out either. 

Just some advice on time scales to find a replacement, is it okay to leave him a while (bare in mind he has never been alone, it was sibling that died)? He is not really bonded with me (unlike the other one) so I am worried he is going to get a bit worse also.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry for your loss.

i`d wait a few weeks incase the one that passed had a bug.

as your other one is older, integrating another will need to be done carefully. ideally by putting them in cages next to each other for a few weeks and moving them closer together till they are friendly.


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you. 

It is a good idea. The vet wasn't at all sure how she got it, no change of food or anything but definately will be having a thorough cage clean and have removed all their shared toys. 

I am hoping an introduction in the end will eventually go well. He is only actually 9 months old, so hopefully should go smoothly but still will take it slowly.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats awfully young, hope you have better luck with your new one.


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> thats awfully young, hope you have better luck with your new one.


I agree. To be honest, I was in complete shock this morning as I thought she was on the up, apparently I was wrong. She went from fine to dead in 48 hours. 

I am hoping for some serious better luck this next time, as I really love the animals. Just hoping it's not some bug that wipes out everything including my other chinchilla.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Oh Dear. I am sorry to hear about your terrible loss and hope your search for a new friend for your remaining chin goes well, good luck and hugs!


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

What a same he died at such a young age

I would clean the cage thoroughly, replacing or disinfecting the shelves or anything wooden. I would also check the food/hay to make sure it is still fresh and not mouldy.

Personally, I would get another chinchilla ASAP - but firstly get your checked over by a vet to make sure he is OK. If your male is not castrated, get a young male from a breeder or rescue, but keep them separated for a while. After a few weeks introduce them slowly on neutral ground.

Good luck - but like you I always think 2 chinchillas are better than one.


----------

